# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  التحديث الجديد لبرنامج xperia flashtool 0.9.24.4 اخر اصدار

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تحيه قلبييه حاره الي كل الاعضاء
والتيم المميز والاصدقاء والزوار تحديث جديد لبرنامج الفلاش تول لاجهزة
السوني وهي من رفعي ع الميديافاير  وتعمل بكل سلاسه *XPERIA FLASHTOOL 0.9.24.4*   رابط التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] دعوه خالصه تكفيني

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك_

----------

